# Tank Abbott Workout Pics



## betii (Feb 1, 2008)

TANK ABBOTT WORKOUT PICS

Tank Abbott works out at the Paradise Gym in Coral Gables, Fla., Wednesday night as he winds down preparation for his gigantic, long-awaited, must-see fight against Kimbo Slice Saturday at the BankUnited Center at the University of Miami.

*read more*

*click here for photogallery only*


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

betii said:


> TANK ABBOTT WORKOUT PICS
> 
> Tank Abbott works out at the Paradise Gym in Coral Gables, Fla., Wednesday night as he winds down preparation for his gigantic, long-awaited, must-see fight against Kimbo Slice Saturday at the BankUnited Center at the University of Miami.
> 
> ...


lol, I don't see any workout pictures.. I see pics of Tank trying to look tough :laugh:

I see Kimbo winning this via submission in the first.


----------



## LockNhold (Feb 3, 2008)

Kimbos subs are a little sloppy, but i hope he beats Tank down


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

I hope Tank beats Kimbo down, but I don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I wanna see what a Tank Abbott workout actually looks like...probably a beer between every exercise change.


----------



## Pop'n'Shroomz (Feb 2, 2008)

He looks more like he needs to take a kimbo sized crap.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I can't wait to see this fight just because.....
Tank looks a little worried in this pic. Fighting The Slice, I guess he should be.


----------



## drftrader (Jan 11, 2008)

ToeZup said:


> I can't wait to see this fight just because.....
> Tank looks a little worried in this pic. Fighting The Slice, I guess he should be.


Tank also looks old in this pic. GL to him, but I really don't see him winning this thing.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Tank building some hurtin bombs. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yssQxxgamEI

He says this is like the first time he's really trained since the Frank Mir figt.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

was his work out lifting Natty Ice cans to his mouth? he looks like shit.. He looks like he has been smoking about a carton or 2 a week as well.


----------



## TheSpartan (Feb 13, 2008)

Tank used to be the beans dude what happened


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Just because he doesn't have a six pack and toned frame doesn't mean he's not in shape. Everybody's body is different. Last I check this wasn't Mr. Olympia.


----------



## TheSpartan (Feb 13, 2008)

its not even that he just looks really friggin old


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Just because he doesn't have a six pack and toned frame doesn't mean he's not in shape. Everybody's body is different. Last I check this wasn't Mr. Olympia.


True, I mean he was fucing mobile in the Mir fight. He's lost a lot of weight for this one and he won't be coming in drunk and jet legged. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gnwHrG6gyo pretty good interview from Tank, I think he'll take Kimbo on the feet. All Kimbo can hope is Tank is beyond washed up and will gas.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> Just because he doesn't have a six pack and toned frame doesn't mean he's not in shape. Everybody's body is different. Last I check this wasn't Mr. Olympia.


I agree that great physique does not equal great condition, but Tank is pushing it. Maybe if he was in good shape, he'd look something like Fedor. I really wouldn't be surprised to find out he never trains cardio. Ever. He seems like the kind of guy whose idea of a workout is nothing but weightlifing and a few punching combinations.


----------



## TheSpartan (Feb 13, 2008)

He looks like he is gonna go for a round and end up in a coughing fit doesnt he



Wawaweewa said:


> I agree that great physique does not equal great condition, but Tank is pushing it. Maybe if he was in good shape, he'd look something like Fedor. I really wouldn't be surprised to find out he never trains cardio. Ever. He seems like the kind of guy whose idea of a workout is nothing but weightlifing and a few punching combinations.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

some gallery.......Hope Tank gets hurt


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Tank is toast. I predict heart attack at 2:24 of the first round.


----------



## TheSpartan (Feb 13, 2008)

heart attack lol i want someone to have a seisure


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

TheSpartan said:


> heart attack lol i want someone to have a seisure


No matter how much you dislike a certain fighter, wishing something that upon them is stupid. Have you ever seen someone have a seizure? It's not a nice thing to watch man.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Kimbo takes this in the first via RNC.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> No matter how much you dislike a certain fighter, wishing something that upon them is stupid. Have you ever seen someone have a seizure? It's not a nice thing to watch man.


Thats an understatement..Its down right scary.


----------

